# Thinking about stocking list



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I have been doing some research on the different type of fish that I would like to keep in my 72 g bowfront that I am getting ready to set up. So far I am thinking about a pair of clowns either percula or ocellaris and a royal gramma for sure. Other fish that I am thinking about are possibly doing a few different wrasses, have been doing my research on them. Another fish that I have been thinking about is a foxface lo (vulpinus) or a one spot foxface ( unimaculatus), The plans for this tank is to start off as a fowlr with eventually moving into trying corals. Possibly some lps, still researching on corals and thinking about doing dyi leds for the tank.

The question that I have is if the tank would be large enough for doing a foxface, for both of the ones I am thinking about the minimum tank size for both fish on live aquaria is 70 gallons. If I was to do one of the foxfaces I would be adding them to the tank later down the road, I am thinking around 4 months after the tank has cycled and is ready for adding fish. I am trying to stay with fish that are considered to be fairly peaceful and also consider reef safe so that if I do add corals later on I will hopefully have less problems with my fish and corals.

I would like to hear about anyones experience with the foxface, I do know that they are venemous so caution does need to be taken with handling them. I know I will be posting more questions as I come up with more of a plan on my stocking list, right now trying to get a general idea in the way in which I am heading.


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

Always take into account when buying from any online dealer they tell you the current size tank needed not the over all size down the line 

take my example:

I was going to go with a powder blue hippo tang which they said would be fine in a 37 gal bow front until I found out they can get as big as 12+ inches 

as for fox faces if your going coral they will eat them just a FYI 

here is my plans and all the fish are both compatible and coral safe

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/choosing-right-fish-reef-97366/

good luck with your tank


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Fox Face are Reef safe. They are veggie eaters and will not pick on corals.


----------

